# Tyre Pressure



## joesteve (Sep 25, 2010)

Can any one help me with a good general tyre pressure for a 1991 hymer s670 on a Mercedes base, and i am also looking to buy some wheel hubs can anyone point me in the right direction. cheers


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

to get the absolute correct tyre pressures, take van to weigh bridge, weigh the front axle and then the rear axle seperately.
contact the manufacturer of the tyre and they will tell you.

cabby


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Be carefull with tyre pressures. Those quoted in the Hymer handbook are the ones to use.
Weighing the vehicle will give you the lowest pressures that the tyre needs to handle the weight but this is not the only criteria. Motorhomes are quite tall and generally handle best - certainly around roundabouts - if the pressures are well up. Using the lowest possible pressure that the load / tyres will allow will probably allow excessive body roll and compromise cornering.

C.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

joesteve said:


> Can any one help me with a good general tyre pressure for a 1991 hymer s670 on a Mercedes base, and i am also looking to buy some wheel hubs can anyone point me in the right direction. cheers


As Clive (C). stated go by the Hymer handbook , but, as it's a 1991 model I assume you bought it secondhand , if you did also check the year when the tyres were made ,this is on the sidewall or get a tyre centre to check the dates ( there are different views on how old and what use you have had out of the tyres and when they should be changed ).If you suspect they have had new tyres fitted at some time it would also be prudent to make sure they are the correct tyre for the vehicle ,I've seen the correct size tyres fitted to a vehicle but the load rating on the tyres was low ie. not designed to carry the weight .Beware choose your tyre advisor carefully , do you will find they will want to not only want to sell you tyres !?

Tony A. Once caught twice shy .


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

hi,
i run mine on 65 psi with air suspension, as advised but told to suck it and see and alter to suit ride


----------

